# Broken hair stick project



## Cern42 (Aug 18, 2018)

This is my first post although I've come by a few times in the past for research, so I guess I'll say hello. I do a lot of random projects mostly, from a high end shelf with integrated bookends and hand cut doves to crochet hooks and hair sticks. I normally just give my work away but recently ended up getting a few commissioned jobs for the first time and I was leaning over to grab a rotary burr I ended up putting pressure on it and it snapped. The wood used is leopardwood I'm planning on using a few dyes on it once carved and plan to finish with Arm-R-Seal I just finished cleaning the break and am trying to decide on method of repair, I left some of the wood around the break point and was thinking of drilling a hole and pulling in a small brass rod for support and gluing it will a sawdust/dye epoxy mixture any advice is appreciated

Thanks


----------

